# Bording School With Horses??



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of a boarding school in the USA that you can bring your horse to and they have a equestrian program? PLEASE RESPOND!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Assuming you are talking about high school, try Foxcroft School.

Foxcroft School- All Girls Boarding and Day


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

No, kind of a Mid/High School.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Mrs. Porter's, and Ellen Walker in CT have equestrian programs...


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it a boarding school?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Try Googling. 

I Googled "Girls Boarding School+equestrian" and found this helpful website:

Equestrian Boarding Schools - Boarding School Review

that specifically reviews boarding schools with equestrian programs.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I spent all of Jr high/high school begging my mom to send me to the Ethel Walker School in Simsbury, CT. I just couldn't convince her tho, lol.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

look at my post in horse talk th wesite there is actualy aboarding school search the school its at.they have a huge riding program
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ethel Walker and The Andrews School


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

The Grier School in Tyrone, Pa has a varsity equestrian program, and has boarding for privately owned horses for $400/month. It's a beautiful facility with 2 outdoor rings, at least 1 indoor, 4 barns, and over 50 school horses.


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you so much everybody!! Y'all have been a HUGE help!


----------

